# Equium L20-197 Hinge Broken



## DanielHill (Jan 2, 2011)

My Laptop is The Toshiba Equium L20-197
Its pretty old and the hinge has just broken 
Its hinge has broke and ill upload a picture soon of it. 
[URL="http://uk.computers.toshiba-europe.com/innovation/jsp/SUPPORTSECTION/discontinuedProductPage.do?PRODUCT_ID=108787&DISC_MODEL=1&service=UK&tab=3"[/URL]

I just need to know if i should replace or repair and also the Costs it may take to repair. 

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

There is one on ebay right now that is going for parts; the current bid is 2 pounds.


----------



## DanielHill (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks Ill have a look at doing it. 
Im not really tech savvy so should i take it to someone to repair or is it basic enough for me to do?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Search for a repair manual for your system and see if you think you can tackle a repair. Also, you might watch some You Tube videos on laptop disassembly. Here is one on a laptop that may be similar to your model (it's the L30).

YouTube - Keyboard replacement screwed at back (Laptop) 7003

Edit: That is just a keyboard removal and much more simple that what you would need to do; however, it shows you how it starts.

How bad is the hinge broken? I've replaced a few broken laptop cases for other people but it can be a labor-intensive undertaking. If the system was mine and an older one I might just try a bit of epoxy to repair a crack first.


----------



## DanielHill (Jan 2, 2011)

There the two pictures. its on the left hinge


----------



## DanielHill (Jan 2, 2011)

If you cant see the pictures here are the links

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------

